# Compositions Léon Bak. Feedback?



## appoggiatura

Dear TC-ers,

A small introduction. Léon Bak is my father. He is a pianist and he composes music as well... He started when he was 19 years old, but now in his fifties he is more serious about it. 

He has written 12 short préludes, Variations on a theme, 2 études, a Toccata and another piece, 'Rêverie.'

*12 Préludes*
Here is one video of him performing one of his 12 préludes, which I like a lot:






Here is another one...:






*Étude*
And then a concert étude which is a fun, virtuoso piece, a sort of 'encore'... It's a parody on Beethoven's themes... (My father highly respects Beethoven!!)






He's very shy so my mother and I decided to make a youtube channel for him. There are some more recordings on his channel.

But I wonder... what do you think about it? 

Thank you very much for taking the effort to read this post and to listen. 

Greetings,

Alexandra a.k.a appoggiatura.

(http://leonbak.webs.com)
(http://youtube.com/user/adelita45)


----------



## Igneous01

wow, just amazing. That concert etude is really something special. He is a very gifted pianist and a unique composer. I think this thread needs way more views and replies than it currently does. His harmonization on ode to joy is genius!!!


----------



## appoggiatura

Thank you very much Igneous01 for your reply!
Maybe I'm biased, being his daughter...  But I only can say that as a classical music lover, I love his compositions. His other works are great aswell. I hope there are more people who can appreciate it 
But again thank you, it meant a lot to my dad to read your comment. (as I said he is quite insecure)


----------



## StevenOBrien

Oh wow. Your father is very talented. I'd love to hear all twelve preludes professionally recorded, or at least all twelve posted on Youtube. There's something special there. Has he composed much? Can we hear more please?


----------



## appoggiatura

Thank you! We'll post more on his YT channel....
And he is going to record it professionally as soon as possible. If you wish, we'll send you the audio files when it's done


----------



## Igneous01

yes please!!! I would love to hear more from him!


----------



## oogabooha

I would love to have this in my music collection

if you ever record them professionally, I'm surely interested


----------



## appoggiatura

We're currently working on digitalizing and publishing his manuscripts...
And his music will be recorded professionally soon. I'll certainly keep you updated!
I thank you for your feedback on behalf of my father. 
In the meanwhile, we'll keep uploading things on Youtube. 
In fact, here is another one of his preludes and it's one of my favourites.


----------



## Igneous01

appoggiatura said:


> We're currently working on digitalizing and publishing his manuscripts...
> And his music will be recorded professionally soon. I'll certainly keep you updated!
> I thank you for your feedback on behalf of my father.
> In the meanwhile, we'll keep uploading things on Youtube.
> In fact, here is another one of his preludes and it's one of my favourites.


i like this prelude very much!!! The feel is kind of like Chopin's Fantasy Impromptu with the right hand, I only wish it were longer though.

I hope you father extends this prelude a bit, because to me it feels like it could be made expanded upon.

Very good stuff though!


----------



## appoggiatura

We have some new recordings! This is my favourite piece of him! A very virtuoso, extremely difficult Toccata. I love it's harmonies...






Then another piece. Sicilienne, his 12th Prelude. One of my favourites as well...






Well you can check out his Youtube channel, we uploaded recordings of all of his compositions and this autumn he is going to record them professionally! Also, if you're interested, you can download the score for free on his website 
http://leonbak.webs.com/compositions

Greetings

Alexandra


----------



## madviolist

I love it. How is it possible that composer like this is not well-known today?


----------



## hreichgott

Really first-rate stuff. Kind of like Liszt plus some late-twentieth-century wit and urbanity. I am grateful to you for posting the scores on the website and am looking forward to learning some of the pieces.

Do these pieces receive performances at the Utrecht conservatory at least?
I do hope they find a wider audience!


----------



## appoggiatura

Great, he's happy to hear it! I'm trying to convince my dad to make a CD, hopefully this fall. If this happens, I'll send you a CD if you like.  
I'll keep you updated.

Thanks for your support, it means a lot to him.


----------



## Ravndal

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing.

Keep on promoting your father. He can reach incredible heights when "discovered".


----------

